# Free Christmas MP3s from Amazon & now iTunes too



## Daniel (Dec 1, 2009)

"Every day through December 25, we're unveiling a new holiday song available to download free for a limited time. Check back daily to see what's next."

Amazon.com MP3 Downloads: 25 Days of Free - Daily Free Downloads in December

There's no rush because today's download is kindof "country" 

Additionally, more free Christmas MP3s from Amazon:

Amazon.com: Christmas MP3 Downloads  (only the top are free, as noted)
Amazon.com: Sampler Claus: Various: MP3 Downloads


----------



## NicNak (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Free Christmas MP3s from Amazon*

Daniel, if I may ask a question.  Do you know if when we download them if we can make a CD from them?  I love Christmas music but I hear sometimes some MP3's they cannot go onto a CD for some reason.

Thanks for the links!  Even still I will put them onto my computer to listen to along with Mew


----------



## Daniel (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: Free Christmas MP3s from Amazon*



> Do you know if when we download them if we can make a CD from them?



Yes, you can.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Free Christmas MP3s from Amazon*

Free Christmas holiday sampler album of 20 songs from iTunes:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/album/it...?cjid=10492644-1225267-u0t1732693f0fp0c0s5814

Includes big names like Sarah McLachlan and comedian Stephen Colbert!


----------



## Retired (Dec 10, 2009)

> Free Christmas holiday sampler album of 20 songs from iTunes



An ecclectic mix to be sure!  The bluegrass version of Auld Lange Syne is very great if you like blugrass, though I could not identify the melody as being Auld Lang Syne as I know it.

Colbert's Christmas song might just make it as the new _novelty_ Christmas song.

Thanks for the tip, Daniel!  For anyone trying the download, you need an iTunes account to get the album.

:merryxmas:


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2009)

Another free Christmas album is of classical music:

Amazon.com: X5 Free Classical Sampler - Classical Christmas: Various Artists: MP3 Downloads


----------



## Retired (Dec 11, 2009)

Amazon is currently offering a series of samplers during this Xmas season. You must download their Amazon Downloader in order to download their music.

Danie's link will give you access to the other albums, which are samplers of various forms of music.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2009)

I get this:



> We are sorry...
> 
> We could not process your order. The sale of MP3 Downloads is currently available only to US customers located in the 48 contiguous states, Alaska, Hawaii, and the District of Columbia.


----------



## Retired (Dec 11, 2009)

There is some obstacle in alowing access to music to some Countries, Canada being one of them.

I have the same problem with access to Rhapsody while in Canada; this seems to have ocurred at about the time when Yahoo closed their Musicmatch service and sold it to Rhapsdy.

Before that time I subscribed to Musicmatch and was able to access the subscription from the U.S. and Canada...as was access to Rhapsody.

Access was then closed and I see Amazon has done the same.

iTunes is accessible in Canada though, so they must be doing something different in compliance.

Can you listen to the samples on Amazon?


----------

